# Craig A. Orrell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corrections Officer IV*

*Craig A. Orrell*

Texas Department of Criminal Justice, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, May 12, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 50
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Heart attack
Date of Incident: May 12, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Corrections Officer Craig Orrell suffered a fatal heart attack while jogging during an annual physical fitness test at the Edmundo Mireles Academy in Beeville, Texas.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Texas Department of Criminal Justice
209 West 14th St, 5th Floor
Price Daniel Building
Austin, TX 78701

Phone: (512) 463-9988


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

RIP Officer Orell.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Sir


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------

